# Mare having huge contractions, fighting off the foal.



## Amour Lie (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey guys, I posted a week or so ago, I have a mini mare, Zelda, who started having contractions about 2 weeks ago. Last night she was acting funny, and the foal was kicking a lot. We did a foal watch, and camped out in her stall, I was with my friend who is a Vet Tech in training. We thought the foal would come last night, after 3 huge contractions, pacing, waxing, and having her tail up, she just stopped all of that and was having small contractions, and the baby wasn't moving much. She was going off and on with eating her hay, and had her head low. My big pony, Amour Lie (Mouse), was pushing her around over the stall, and she just pinned her ears back. Weird for her. She is a nervous horse. 

Today me and my friend were talking, and she said it looks like she was fighting off the foal, is it bad she is doing that? And what do you guys think about how close she is? I am ready for the foal to be here tonight.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm no expert so can only speak from experience and from what I have learned over time - you dont usually see much movement from a foal this close to the end of pregnancy. You say waxing - can you explain this - are you sure she is actually waxing. Is her udder really full d how abot the colour inside her vulva?

Now and most important - you MUST remove the other horse from the stall. It is possible for a mare to delay labour or even stop it during the first stage if they are stressed in any way or feel that danger is close. There is no way that you can expect Zelda to feel happy and relaxed about bringing her new baby into the world with another horse nearby let alone in the stall with her. To foal under those stressful circumstances could be dangerous for both mare and coming baby.

So get them separated immediately, and then, if Zelda continues with her contractions I would put a call into your vet for some advice in case they feel they should come out to check the positioning of the foal. Is Zelda having plenty of outside time (during the day and without any 'bullying' from another horse) to give her a chance to stretch her legs and roll if she requires?

Good luck - hope everything turns out ok for you and Zelda.


----------



## Amour Lie (Jan 5, 2013)

I did move my other horse! And by waxing I mean like, her udder if covered in wax. I will check her vulva right after I post this, and let you know. She is round, and her stomach is dropping by the hour. And she has been going in for PM feeding, staying overnight, fed, and let out, she has been getting like 9 hours of playtime a day. I will try to get a picture of her udder but it is real dark out here, her nipples are pointed straight down and round as they can be. Also this morning, she peed very dark/red bloodish (thanks to her peeing on my blanket). I just checked on her, she is having fair sized contractions every 5 seconds. I was feeling around the outside of her teats, almost by her legs, and she tried kicking me, which she is use to me doing that. She is in a lot of discomfort obviously.


----------



## JAX (Jan 5, 2013)

"this morning, she peed very dark/red bloodish" ... this would have me calling the vet. Are you sure that wasnt her water breaking this morning???


----------



## Bonny (Jan 5, 2013)

Ditto what everyone said, But I personally have never seen a mare have contractions for 2 weeks. Are you sure thats what your seeing? what is she doing to make you think they are contractions?

And by wax, do you mean the black waxy stuff on her udder like between the teats or do you mean like hanging from her teats?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 6, 2013)

When you say the mare had three very forceful contractions was she laying down, on her side, with legs extended, or standing. There are several stages of labor, the first can last a long time, but contractions will not be visable. In stage two the water breaks, the mare will lay on her side and the contractions will be visable and legs will be stretched out, and you can actually see her push. Now some mares will have contractions in the standing position, but it is not the norm. As for passing blood with urine, she could have a pinched bladder, from the pressure of the foal, but that usually happens after the foal has passed through the cervix. I would recommend that you have a vet come and check this mare ASAP, there are too many unusual circumstances going on here.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh dear all sounds very worrying..would be great to have an update with hopefully some good news..good luck


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 6, 2013)

I know that I'm a worry wart, but has anyone heard an update on this mare?


----------



## kehranc (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Amour Lie, How is Zelda going today I hope everything is going ok with her....Eagerly awaiting her condition


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hopefully we'll hear something today.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 7, 2013)

I hope they are ok. Let us know soon please.


----------



## Amour Lie (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry for keeping you guys waiting so long! Been spending lots of time with her. She is still carrying around that foal!! The vet said that she has seen this before in first time mares. We all have a feeling it will be tonight, she is panting hard, and peed a lot, talked to the vet, she is waiting, so are we!! Thank you guys for thinking of us!


----------



## kehranc (Jan 7, 2013)

OH thank goodness she is ok ... Thanks for letting us know Amour Lie and please wish Zelda the best of luck.. hope she does go tonight . Looks like the foaling is finally happening


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 7, 2013)

Send us a picture of them when you can


----------



## Amour Lie (Jan 8, 2013)

This is her about 2 hours ago! I'll let y'all know!


----------



## Amour Lie (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 8, 2013)

aww bless her..finger crossed it will all be over very soon and mum n baby will be just fine


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 8, 2013)

She is so pretty I can't wait to see baby. What did the sire look like


----------



## kehranc (Jan 8, 2013)

How is Miss Zelda going this afternoon ? Any movement on her little one ?.... hope all is still ok


----------



## Amour Lie (Jan 8, 2013)

No baby yet! Foals still moving, not as much, but still kicking! He/she's going to be a feisty one! And this is the babies sire!






I'm hoping for a black pinto!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 8, 2013)

So cute. I love him. What a pretty baby it is going to be.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 10, 2013)

How is the mare? Any change?


----------



## Amour Lie (Jan 15, 2013)

Hasn't had it yet!!! Vet checked her, said she cannot really tell. Could be the beginning of February!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh the wait . Lol well baby is worth it. Can't wait for February to get here for baby.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 16, 2013)

hi hope all is well with your mare ....new pictures would be nice and when is her due date


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh I am so excited for a new baby!! Yes, pictures please!


----------



## amystours (Mar 11, 2013)

Anything new here?? I see it's been a LONG time, hope all went well!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 12, 2013)

NO baby yet? It's been almost two months....

Crossing my fingers that everything is OK...


----------



## cassie (Mar 12, 2013)

really hoping for an update... Diane do you have an email address at all to contact the owner? really hoping everything is ok...


----------

